
How Miami's Gold Trade Fuels Gangs, Guns, and Profits in Latin America - dpflan
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/article194362569.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16196054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16196054)

85+ points

